# Battery Box Mounting



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

Just brought home the new 210RS. Really like the layout and quality overall. I guess that is why I am surprised the battery and battery box are held in place with a flimsy strap and plastic buckle. The strap appears best suited to hold the battery box top in place as a back up to the plastic snap on clips&#8230;not hold the whole assembly to the vehicle. Add to this picture that the strap is pulled tight against the flat metal edge of the frame tray which should cut it like a knife in a few trips (note the main gas line lays across metal edges as well...I'll be wrapping a length of garden hose over that for sure).

Ok, off my soap box. I'll fab up some metal rods and brackets to hold the box in place. Might just leave the strap on to see how long it will survive.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I never saw our factory battery box as I had Lakeshore install 2x6v batteries.

Can you post a picture of this new battery box?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine had the same strap and plastic buckle thing. It would pass NHRA battery hold down inspection and I used it for a while. I do agree that over time the plastic buckle would probably break, so I replaced it with a cargo strap with a metal buckle. I zip tied the two hook ends together so they wont come apart when I loosen it up to check the batteries and water levels. I did it when I put in 2 6v batteries. I do doubt if I got into a catastrophic crash any of them would do any good any how cause everything would go flying anyhow


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Battery box? When I bought my 2008 21RS, the dealer just dropped the batteries into the two "holes" in the cross bracing behind the propane bottles and sent me on my way. I installed automotive battery hold downs. I figured the entire propane shroud was like a giant battery box.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The boxes you got were marine battery boxes. They work great and the straps and buckles are more then enough to hold things in place. If you are going over bumps with enough speed to throw the batteries off, the straps will be the least of your worries.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> The boxes you got were marine battery boxes. They work great and the straps and buckles are more then enough to hold things in place. If you are going over bumps with enough speed to throw the batteries off, the straps will be the least of your worries.


X2, it's not keystone, it's the dealers, and you get the same from all of them... (usually......







)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep, the trailers don't come with battery boxes or batteries. They are all a dealer supply item.....

Steve


----------



## gpndave (May 21, 2010)

Thanks...I thought it was probably a dealer thing, but when asked, they said that is how the manufacturer sends them.







I guess I should be happy it was in a marine battery box after reading one report of it just being set in place. No big deal, but I will try to minimize vibes to make it last longer and ensure it stays with the ship.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our last trailer was a 2005 Surveyor. It had the marine battery box and strap with the plastic clip. I believe it was original, and was still doing the job fine after five or six seasons. Our new Outback has the same system, and I have no concerns about it. That said, I'm going to take a look at the propane line and see if I have any concerns.

Doug


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

9 years with our first camper and the little strap hadn't even worn that much. It's not elegant...but it works.
With the new Sydney, the propane isn't on the tongue, so I was thinking about putting a trailer tongue box on and putting the battery box in that...along with mounting a master disconnect somewhere.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_357082_357082


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The boxes you got were marine battery boxes. They work great and the straps and buckles are more then enough to hold things in place. If you are going over bumps with enough speed to throw the batteries off, the straps will be the least of your worries.


I agree.This is much ado about nothing or very little at the least.


----------



## Uncle Dim (Jan 27, 2007)

Check the welding on the brackets that hold the battery. Mine were coming disconnected from the trailer after 2 years of use. Not sure what would happen if a battery fell under my trailer bouncing at 70mph. I was referred to a dealer. The same dealer who installed my equalizer brackets over my trailer wire harness. The same dealer who stepped on my hamper door an broke the hinges while getting the giant warps out of the shower. Took care of it the right way myself.


----------

